# Checking Low &amp; High this week in No. CA.



## jdaniels313 (May 30, 2014)

I'll be checking along the Sacramento River in the Redding and Anderson (800-1000 ft.) areas this week. They are calling for temps to hit 90-92 one day this week, so I will head to Mt. Lassen area by Fri.(4000-5000ft) to check it out there. I will post my findings when I get back and let everyone know


----------



## fam5 (Apr 13, 2015)

Got my first 4 yesterday at about 2500 3 gray and 1 big yellow :lol: lots of false ones out, with high Temps in the valley and possibly rain on the weekend things should start to POP!!!!! Let the fun begin!!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## fam5 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm in Shasta county. :lol:


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

Thats great that we have precip in the forecast. I'll be hunting in Tahoe and El Dorado national forests this year. I'll be attempting to hunt near Chicago Park, CA this weekend. The weater, soil temps, and elevations check out. Hopefully i can find this burn area but if not maybe i'll stumble up on some natural ones.


----------



## chezy (Apr 8, 2016)

Found some about a week ago under lassen at 2500 feet. I'll check in after the rain!


----------



## autuca0308 (Apr 20, 2016)

@OakPark I was at that fire location today. Did you ever find it? If not I can show you if you can show me how to hunt them


----------



## parshooter (Apr 3, 2016)

I just found my first ones last week at 4,000ft. Can anyone tell me how long the season lasts?


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

@Autuca0308 I did find the fire location. If you would like to hunt that area with me I'd be more than happy to trudge around with you. I think it's still early but good luck out there. Just google morel hunting forest fires and it'll tell you all you need to know. Or just send me a message and I'll give you a ring. Going this weekend to a fire that's a few years old so we'll see what the rains do.


----------



## oakparke (Apr 27, 2015)

[email protected] is my email. that spot is early still. look for average 70s in the day and 40s at night. The ridges out there are almost 4000'.


----------



## mcfarland609 (May 2, 2016)

Any luck lately I'm going to try and go out this weekend it will be my first time, any pointers. Lassen county by the way


----------

